# Mike Durkalec, prayers needed.



## rutnut245

Mike Durkalec, aka Arcticsnowmonkey on another site, was critically injured in a traffic accident last friday. As the fisheries biologist for the Cleveland Metro Parks, he has done more for our steelhead fishing than anyone I know of.
I only fished with him a couple of times and he has no problem sharing information, tips and truly enjoys the success of fellow fishermen. He is also an excellant pinner,one of the originals.
Prayers sent and God Bless


----------



## fishinnick

Prayers sent...


----------



## dugworm

Wow, that stinks. Had no idea. Prayer sent. Anyone have any details of the accident or updates on Mike's condition? :G


----------



## rutnut245

From what I was told he was involved in a head on collision. He was initially listed as being in extremely critical condition but has since been upgraded to serious. I hope all involved will quickly recover.


----------



## fishinnick

Thankfully his condition has improved, but still in serious condition. This article is from the 13th though.... 

http://chronicle.northcoastnow.com/2013/01/13/crash-victims-condition-improves-in-hospital/


----------



## dipthekid

That's terrible! I have never had the pleasure of meeting him but I hope to someday. His enthusiasm for helping and informing his fellow anglers shines through in his blogs and writings. Wishing him a speedy recovery. Does anyone know where to send a card?


----------



## brunmaster

cards/donations can be dropped off at the Cleveland Metroparks ranger dept located near big met golf course.Contact person is Lt Sean Flanigan. address is 4600 Valley Parkway, Fairview Park, 44126. Mike is a great person and my family and i are praying for him to pull thru.


----------



## fredg53

fishinnick said:


> Thankfully his condition has improved, but still in serious condition. This article is from the 13th though....
> 
> http://chronicle.northcoastnow.com/2013/01/13/crash-victims-condition-improves-in-hospital/


Prayers sent 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ignantmike

prayers sent as well


----------



## UpTheCreek

As of Friday he had come through surgery and was stable, but not out of the woods. Still unconscious and on a vent.


----------



## Mstash

Prayers sent


----------



## salmon king

Prayers sent

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## John 21:3-6

Prayers sent for him and the family.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Whitebeard

Mike,

I've admired your dedication and enthusiasm from a distance of 200 miles. You're much too valuable to the conservation and fisheries community to allow this misfortune to affect your career.

Keep fighting back so we can see you walking out of that hospital ASAP. You're in my thoughts each day.


----------



## phishyone1

prayer sent....................Get well soon Mike...............


----------



## docpete

Mike--you are the BEST! Prayers on the way. Hope to see you soon. --Pete


----------



## All Eyes

Prayers going out to Mike and his loved ones. OGF is pulling for you!!!


----------



## FISHIN216

I heard today that his condition is improving. Mike is a great guy and a great steelheader. Really hoping he pulls through

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin

Good to hear he's improving, all the good Mike does Karma alone should pull him through. I have been wondering how he has been doing. I saw this news hit Facebook shortly after it happened and haven't seen anything since. 

Get well Mike!


----------



## 4trout

Updates are posted as available at Ohio Central Basin Steelheaders Facebook Page

Here is the latest on Mike Durkalec from his wife on Sunday. His ortho injuries are healing nicely. His lungs just need more time. He has developed pneumonia, and so the ventilator was not able to be removed. The docs have told me that they think they should be able to target the pneumonia with very specific antibiotics and that he will be able to beat it. Needless to say, I remain terrified 24 hrs a day, but I have no choice but to leave him in the capable hands of his doctors. (no small feat for a control freak like me).

As you might have surmised from the above update, Mike is not in any condition to have visitors, and I do not expect that to change any time soon. The staff on the floor are not allowing people in to see him. Patience, grasshoppers. He will need you later on in his recovery. Please also try and get your updates from me so that the nurses on the floor can spend their time taking care of Mike. Trust me, it is a big job right now. 
Thanks again for your continued support and concern.
From Lt. Sean Flanigan of the Cleveland Metroparks Rangers
Robin is grateful for all the friends of Mike who have attempted to see him at the hospital but she also wanted people to realize is that he cannot have visitors at this time. 

Robin has asked Lt. Sean Flanigan of the Cleveland Metroparks Rangers to be the sole contact person for all inquires about his status. Please do not stop at the hospital.

Also, a lot of friends of Mike are asking how they can donate. If anyone who is in the area would like to drop something off for Mike or Robin, they can drop it off at ranger Headquarters listed below.

Please take your donations/cards to the Cleveland Metroparks Ranger Department located near Big Met golf course. It is a 24 hour facility and Sean has instructed their dispatch that friends of Mike may be dropping items off. Dispatch will in turn get it to Sean who will see to it that Robin gets the donation.

Lt. Flanigans contact info is as follows:

Lt. Sean Flanigan
4600 Valley Parkway
Fairview Park, Ohio 44126
440-331-5107 Office

Our hearts always exceed us, filling with the desire to help - the best thing you can do right now is to continue positive thoughts and prayers for Mike and Robin. Mike remains in critical condition with a weekend break from any further procedures/surgeries.


----------



## dAN gARDNER

I don't know Mike, but God does so I'll pray for his quick and full recovery.


----------



## dipthekid

Has anyone heard more about how he is doing?


----------



## ParmaBass

Last news I heard was kinda positive... He was getting a little stronger, still needed a ventilator to assist him with breathing. Has been alert at times, but more time sleeping than awake. Communicated with his wife briefly. NO brain or spinal damage. Still a long road ahead. 

FYI... I heard this on FB via a group I'm in.


----------



## FISHIN216

Mike posted on facebook thanking everybody for the support : )

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

